# Best place to buy aeropress ?



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all

Am looking at getting an aeropress for work as reading on this forum it looks like it would be the best method for good coffee at work for me.

So I was wondering where is the best place to buy online ?

Anybody know of any special offers ?

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Given the price of an aeropress, you realistically are not going to save crazy money. So a good offer is one where you get some sort of deal whereby you buy from a roaster and get some beans at a good price as well. I would say have a look at some roasters websites, if there's one you particularly like the coffee from, see if they stock an aeropress.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Such a shame it was on Amazon lightening deals a few days ago for 17!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

profondoblu said:


> Such a shame it was on Amazon lightening deals a few days ago for 17!


You'd only be saving a few quid.. Visit a local coffee shop - there are many that sell these if you want to pick one up instead of being posted. Otherwise as mentioned, many roasters sell these along with a bag of their beans.

I bought mine from York Coffee Emporium (and got a free bag of beans).


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Aren't the £24 usually? That's nearly a 30% saving. I'd have been pleased with that


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Supporting your local bean supplier is always good but if you don't have one eBay should have something

we have x 3 Aeropress as I bought one for work too. It turned out to be too much messing for me at work and I now use a clever dripper as it's easier to prep, brew and clean.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

profondoblu said:


> Aren't the £24 usually? That's nearly a 30% saving. I'd have been pleased with that


Considering a bag of beans can be around £8 I don't think that's a bad price, unless you already have a load of beans or just want to sit and stare at it









You can ask the roaster what they recommend for the Aeropress as well (a nice SO for example) and then use it straight away.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies.

I know the price of the areopress is fairly cheap but the difference in some shops/online is massive. £42 online from one shop and £25 with coffee at another.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

buy one from rave, i believe it comes with coffee.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

If you want to tap into some knowledge, local indie coffee shop staff should be able to hook you up and give you some pointers. If it's the price then no one can compete with amazon they retail at low volume trade prices.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

OK so found a few different offers

Amazon : Unit + tote bag £22.99

Rave : Unit + 250g beans £25.95

Dear green : Unit + 250g coffee + 8oz keep cup £ 30 + £5.50 postage.

York coffee emporium : unit + coffee £26.75 or £40 with coffee + keep cup.

So few options about at the min.


----------



## Axiom (Apr 28, 2016)

Should be able to get more off from the Amazon price if using Flubit.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

wow, are you still debating over a quid or 2? in the 3weeks since the original post, how much have you spent on coffee at work (or drank nescoffe/ red mountain) cos you never had one.

walk into your local argos and get one and stop dithering about
















i got mine from aerobie 24:99 with tote bag and free delivery


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

:drink:No I have already ordered one









Just posted the different prices I found in case it helps someone else who is thinking of getting one.


----------

